# Kunal Nayyar attends The Paley Center For Media's 33rd Annual PaleyFest for 'The Big Bang Theory' at Dolby Theatre in Hollywood - March 16, 2016 (4x)



## Mandalorianer (17 März 2016)

​


----------

